# Glock 40 cal price



## Sleepdawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Buddy wants to sell me a Glock 40 cal, 2 mags, a box of ammo. Gun is a sub-compact and never been shot. What would be a good price on this.


----------



## ardx1 (Nov 29, 2012)

What ever price puts a smile on both of your faces.


----------



## Sleepdawg (Dec 4, 2012)

ardx1 said:


> What ever price puts a smile on both of your faces.


How ever true, he says he has $600 in and thats what he wants. I wanna to be fair but fair to us both. If he got took, I don't want him to make it up on me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

$600 is too much for a Glock 27. You can get this gun at a gun show or on line for a lot less. For example, Discount Guns for Sale - Buds Gun Shop has gen3's new for $499.

Offer him $475 and if he balks or laughs, go buy elsewhere.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

$5.....


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd say thats a pretty fair price. Here they're about $600, on sale maybe $550 plus tax, etc


----------

